# Migration MacBook Pro vers iPad



## xxRocknrollxx (1 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour les amis,
Je me suis récemment acheté un iPad de dernière génération et depuis ce jour... je n’utilise plus du tout mon MacBook Pro !

Voilà ma question, sur le MacBook j’utilise Photos et je dois avoir environ 50 Go d’albums photos en local, comment transférer simplement tous ça vers un cloud (iCloud ???) pour y avoir accès depuis mon iPad ? 
Quelle est la configuration à faire et quel forfait prendre ? 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (4 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
Le plus simple et surtout le plus intégré au matériel Apple est iCloud. 
Tu as un abonnement à 0,99 € par mois de 50 Go donc un peu juste à moins de faire le ménage dans tes photos.
Sinon 200 Go pour 2,99 € avec la possibilité d'un éventuel partage familial du volume.


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (4 Novembre 2017)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Le plus simple et surtout le plus intégré au matériel Apple est iCloud.
> Tu as un abonnement à 0,99 € par mois de 50 Go donc un peu juste à moins de faire le ménage dans tes photos.
> Sinon 200 Go pour 2,99 € avec la possibilité d'un éventuel partage familial du volume.



Merci et quelle est la procédure pour transférer les albums de Photos vers iCloud ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Sur iPad, Réglages puis en entête au dessus du mode avion, iCloud puis Photos et enfin cocher photothèque iCloud . Décocher le flux photos qui devient inutile.
Sur Mac, Réglages puis iCloud puis options dans Photos (qui doit être coché) et photothèque iCloud. Idem pour le flux à décocher.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Novembre 2017)

C'est souvent très long, même avec une bonne connexion 1 nuit si ce n'est 1 jour ou deux. Donc pas d'inquiétude. Tu peux suivre l'évolution dans Photos puis Moments


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (28 Novembre 2017)

Merci !


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (2 Décembre 2017)

Bon... j’ai fais tous ça ! J’ai lancé l’import et au début ça ce passait bien et puis d’un coup plus rien... la barre défilement a laissé la place à « mise à jour a l’instant », en allant sur mon iPad je vois que certains dossiers son vide... environ la moitié et pourtant il me reste encore beaucoup de place sur iCloud, une idée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (6 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir, qu'appelles tu dossiers? 
le respect des albums dépend de tes versions macOS et iOS. En gros avant HS et iOS 11, les  transferts des photos se font mais pas forcément les albums. 
Par contre tu devrais retrouver la totalité de tes photos dans "toutes les photos". 
Décoches puis recoches photothèque si tu n'as pas toutes tes photos.
J'ai 10 Go de photos et le transfert est lent et s'est fait en plusieurs jours. Toutefois j'avais dans "moments" le nombre de photos restants à transmettre et le nombre total. 
Tu peux aussi voir sur iCloud (via le mac) les photos dans le Cloud


----------

